# Help...primary schools Cala de Mijas



## EmChu86 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello everyone who's reading ,

My name is Emily Chu and I am from the UK. I will be moving out to La Cala de Mijas (Malaga) in a few months time with my family (husband and two sons).

I have done a bit of research but I am not getting anywhere.

Can anybody recommend any good primary schools in the area? I have filled out an application form for CEIP Jardin Botanico, but cannot find any other primary schools.

I would rather a public school than private as I have been advised that if we want to fully embrace the Spanish life then sending our sons to a public school is the first step!

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated, thank you!!!!


----------

